# will my Hermet crabs be safe?



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have 2 big hermet crabs and six small ones...saltwater aquarium is 10 days old...will the brisle worms kill them or the cycling of the water


----------



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

what size tank they all in?


----------



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

they are in a 55gal


----------



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

okay thats enough space for them not to hastle each other out cos ul have aw biggers ones. i have no idea on what your on a bout,


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

you'll be fine.. what kind of hermits are they? do you know?


----------



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

dont know what kind they are...lol


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

lol, if you can get pics that would help..


----------



## Justonce94 (Apr 23, 2011)

I think they'll be safe. Just be careful with what you do. I do suggest you expand and maybe try getting something bigger maybe. Though that's just my opinion hehe.

Good Luck


----------

